# glucose tolerance test when sick with cold?



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

I have the mother of all colds and was supposed to take the 1 hr glucose test this week. Does anybody know if being sick affects the accuracy of the test? I put a call in to my OB but didn't hear back today.


----------



## ~patty (May 8, 2006)

I just did that test and I am recovering from a cold. I don't think it really has an effect, but I wouldn't go in if you are feeling really sick. It sucks having to wait around for an hour, especially if you are under the weather.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a really bad cold when I was originally supposed to do mine. I just showed up at her office and said "I'm sick, I didn't feel like knocking my body even further down by drinking 50g of sugar, I'll do it next month if I'm better."

She said, "Ok." That was that.


----------



## camille76 (Apr 9, 2005)

I wouldn't want to do it while sick either. Germs LOOOOVE sugar!
But, I guess you could always take a bunch of vitamin C afterwards in hopes of undoing any worsening that may have been caused by chugging all the sugar.


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

My husband is diabetic, and when he's sick his management is HORRIBLE. His body deals with sugar way different when he's sick. I probably wouldn't take the test when sick. I'd be afraid of a bad reading.


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffanoodle* 
My husband is diabetic, and when he's sick his management is HORRIBLE. His body deals with sugar way different when he's sick. I probably wouldn't take the test when sick. I'd be afraid of a bad reading.

Yeah, when I was Googling this I came across one thing that said being sick could throw off the test results. If it were to throw them off in a way that made me look like I had GD...

And I do have risk factors - my mom has type II diabetes and my DD was a "big baby" (9 lbs 7 oz, that one I tend to







at but whatever).


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

When I'm sick my levels will be slightly higher, so I'd probably not do the test if I had/were getting over an illness. But I have to point out that for me, the numbers might vary 10 pts or so. I"m sure someone will jump on and vehemently disagree w/ me here, but while a 10-20 pt margin may put you over the edge into diagnosis, the GTT numbers are really high. A person w/ normal glucose control just won't get that high.

If I had risk factors, I wouldn't wait a month to test, but of course that's just me, and based on my experience--no risk factors except age and a previous GD pregnancy, healthy weight and lifestyle, and diagnosed in the first trimester. I'm very glad I haven't been running high for the past 24 weeks!


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

I have to go to a separate lab to do my test, and I think I can go anytime... so if I don't do it this week (or even early this week before my OB appt on Fri.) then I think I can do it later this week or next week. I wouldn't wait a month either, good point.


----------

